# Black Female GSD in high-kill GA shelter



## wagwalton (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi -

Our shelter in Walton County, GA has a black female GSD - 4 yrs, 114 lbs (a little chunky) very sweet, obedience trained and we're hoping to find a rescue for her. Find pic and more info at www.waltonpets.net. Could you please forward this or crosspost to anyone you think might help? Our shelter dogs usually have 7 days or less before they're euthanized.

Thanks for any help you can offer!

Karen Dean
Walton Animal Guild, Inc.
www.wagwalton.com


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Hope you don't mind but I'm pasting the pictures and info here so it's easier for our members (who are sometimes very short on time to go searching for something). 



> *OWNER SURRENDER*
> *AVAILABLE NOW!*
> "Sasha" (#2010 2043)
> *ALREADY SPAYED!*
> ...


Beautiful lady. She almost looks like a bi-color and not a solid black.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

"A little chunky"! I'd say so.... but she is a striking looking girl. The white areas on her face make me wonder if she is in the early stages of vitiligo........
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Update on her?


----------

